# تحذير للاخوة الخريجين المصريين من التعامل مع جمعية المساحة المصرية



## الفارس الأوحد (29 يونيو 2009)

اخواني الأعزاء هذا التحذير اعتقد انه واجب من احد المتضريين من هذه الجمعية وذلك لأنها تهدف في اساسها للربح المادي فقط فقط ولا يهمها او يهم القائمين بالعمل بها على تعليم احد فنون المساحه وخصوصا المهندس محمد سند وهو اساسا ليس بمهندس ولكن يستعمل كلمة مهندس لاغواء الخريجين و للعلم هو خريج ليسانس اداب قسم جغرافيا شعبة المساحه والخرائط وخبرته لا ترقى للتعليم وان كانت ترقى فهو لا يهمه التعليم بقدر المادة اذ يجبر المتعلم لديه على دفع مبالغ مالية تقدر ب1200 جنيها لخريج المساحه و1600 لغير الخريج حتى ولو كان دبلوم صناعه و هذا واضح جدا لحضراتكم ان اي احد يدفع حتى ولو كان لا يعلم القراءة والكتابة يضحك عليه ويقوله يا باشمهندس وانا هاخليك عبقري مساحه 
وانا واحد من الناس الذين خدعهم بمعسول الكلام الى ان اخذ الفلوس و ادي وش الضيف المحاضرة بدل ما كانت ساعه اصبحت ربع ساعه 
واياك ان تمتد يدك على الجهاز ده غالي جدا
ارجو من الاخوة الذين تضرروا مثلي من هذه الجمعيه ونصابيها محمد سند ومحمد الباز ان يشاركوا في هذا الموضوع
و ادعو من الله ان يتم تحيرنا نحن الخريجين الجدد او المساحين حديثي الخبرة من كل النصابين بمختلف اشكالهم
والله الموفق


----------



## حسام عبد الله (29 يونيو 2009)

والله يا اخي هذا كلام ليس بمعقول انا اوافقك الراي بان الجمعية تهدف الي شيء مادي وذلك للنهوض بها ودعمها ماديا كما يقال والله اعلم بالنوايا ولكن اذا كان كل من يدفع مبلغ حتي ولو كان من غير خريجي المساحة من المعاهد او كليات الاداب يستطيع ان يعمل بالمساحة وهي ليست مهنة بقدر ما هي علم فان دخلها غير المتخصصين فهذا سيؤدي الي تدهور بالتخصص ويدفع بالمساحة الي الخلف وليس العكس , وانا اواجة هذة المشكلة مع بعض المساحين الذين يعملون بها كمهنة حيث انهم ليس لديهم اي فكرة عن اعمال حساب المثلثات ولا الاسقاط والمساقط وهو مبدأ ال g p s كما انهم غير قادرين على فهم انة بمجموعة من القوانيين يمكن العلمل على التيدوليت مثل التوتال وغير ذلك كثير والسبب هو عدم التخصص ودخول كل من لة صلة بالمساحة وغير بالعمل بها ومع ذلك لاننكر انة يوجد عدد من العاملين بالمنهنة وليسوا متخصصين وهم يعملون ببراعة وامتياز ( وشكرا )


----------



## ali awad1987 (29 يونيو 2009)

الباشمهندس سند ببساطه نصاب


----------



## ali awad1987 (29 يونيو 2009)

انا واحد ياجماعه من اللي اتنصب عليهم


----------



## نيفان (29 يونيو 2009)

والله العظيم الهيئة المصرية العامة للمساحة نصابة ايضا


----------



## محمد عمران (29 يونيو 2009)

انا عوز اعرف يا جما جمعية المساحه اتفقت مع رابطة المساحه من اجل اقامة نقابه خاصه ام لا ارجو الرد


----------



## حسام حسنين (30 يونيو 2009)

ااويد كلام اخي لانني تعاملت معه شخصيا برغم انني اجيد المساحه علي الاجهزه وكان ينقصني الاوتوكاد في البدايه كان الكلام غير مادي في البدايه ذهبت معه وكان هناك مجموعه من الطلبه الجدد فوجدت انه لا يقدم لهم ما يحتاجونه للعمل بل مجلرد فكره ووعد بانه مسئول عن العمل بعد ذلك وبلنسبه لي كنت اعاونهم علي الفهم في المره التي ذهبت فيها وبصراحه بعدها لم اشعر بلارتياح وصرفت نظر عنه


----------



## الفارس الأوحد (30 يونيو 2009)

ali awad1987 قال:


> انا واحد ياجماعه من اللي اتنصب عليهم


 اولا اشكر الأخ على: على توضيح الأمور للجميع ولكن اقول له لست وحدك من تم النصب عليه من هؤلاء النصابين باسم تعليمنا المساحة والاجهزة. فمن الاشياء التي اريد توضيحها للاخوة في النتدي ان هذه الجمعيه توهم المتقدمين لديها انها ستقوم بتعليمهم التوتال ستيشن والميزان والgps والبرامج ايضا ولكن من المؤسف ان اوضح لكم اني عندما درست عندهم كانوا يتهربون من المسؤوليه بعد ان جمعوا مننا المبلغ الذي يهدفون اليه وعندما نسألهم مثلا عن الgps يقولون لنا انه محجوز في امن الدوله او الداخليه لا اذكر لاستكمال التصاريح - ونرد عليهم طب هنتعلمه امتى يقولوا لما ييجي من هناك - طب انتوا اخدتوا فلوس علشان نتعلموا - يقولوا يبقالكم عندنا gps ههههههههههه تخيل يا اخي لو احنا اللي قلنالهم بيقالكم عندنا فلوس تخيل ؟ . والى الان لم نرى جهاز الgps ولكن تكرموا هؤلاء النصابين بكتابة الgps في الشهادة التي حصلنا عليها من عندهم وكأننا تعلمناه مع العلم اننا لم نشم له رائحه
وللحديث بقية 
واكرر الدعوه لكل من له تجار مع النصابين اصحاب جمعيه المساحه المصرية ان يسرد لنا قصته في هذا المنتدى الرائع وذلك لكي لا يقع فريسه من جديد في شباك هؤلاء النصابين


----------



## الفارس الأوحد (30 يونيو 2009)

حسام عبد الله قال:


> والله يا اخي هذا كلام ليس بمعقول انا اوافقك الراي بان الجمعية تهدف الي شيء مادي وذلك للنهوض بها ودعمها ماديا كما يقال والله اعلم بالنوايا ولكن اذا كان كل من يدفع مبلغ حتي ولو كان من غير خريجي المساحة من المعاهد او كليات الاداب يستطيع ان يعمل بالمساحة وهي ليست مهنة بقدر ما هي علم فان دخلها غير المتخصصين فهذا سيؤدي الي تدهور بالتخصص ويدفع بالمساحة الي الخلف وليس العكس , وانا اواجة هذة المشكلة مع بعض المساحين الذين يعملون بها كمهنة حيث انهم ليس لديهم اي فكرة عن اعمال حساب المثلثات ولا الاسقاط والمساقط وهو مبدأ ال g p s كما انهم غير قادرين على فهم انة بمجموعة من القوانيين يمكن العلمل على التيدوليت مثل التوتال وغير ذلك كثير والسبب هو عدم التخصص ودخول كل من لة صلة بالمساحة وغير بالعمل بها ومع ذلك لاننكر انة يوجد عدد من العاملين بالمنهنة وليسوا متخصصين وهم يعملون ببراعة وامتياز ( وشكرا )


 اقسم بالله العظيم يا اخي حسام اني لا اتجنى عليهم ولكن هذه الحقيقة انا دفعت 1200 جنيه ثمن الدورة ولم اتعلم توتال ولا ميزان ولا gps ولا برامج وذلك لانه كان بالدورة معي اشخاص خريجي دبلوم صناعه ودبلوم زراعه ومعهد كمبيوتر وخريج تربيه قسم عربي . والله العظيم ما اقوله حقيقة ثمن كارنيه الاشتراك بالجمعيه 100 جنيه ولا اهميه له . فيا اخي النهوض بالجمعيه واداؤها يتطلب النصب على الخريجين الجدد باسم التعليم . فأنا ارجو المسؤولين بوجود مثل هذه الجمعيات النصابة مراقبتها او اغلاقها حين ثبوت جريمة النصب عليهم


----------



## الفارس الأوحد (30 يونيو 2009)

محمد عمران قال:


> انا عوز اعرف يا جما جمعية المساحه اتفقت مع رابطة المساحه من اجل اقامة نقابه خاصه ام لا ارجو الرد


 الموضوع ده كمان نصباية من محمد سند والباز وامثالهم
بصريح العبارة سبوبة بيكلوا منها عيش


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (30 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على التنبية..............


----------



## الفارس الأوحد (1 يوليو 2009)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> شكرا على التنبية..............


 لا شكر على واجب يا باشمهندس ايمن والله العظيم انا حاسس انه واجب عليا اني ماسكتش على الظلم واني احاول انقذ اي انسان ممكن يتخدع من الناس دي


----------



## Surveyor2001 (2 يوليو 2009)

شكرا للتحذير و يا رب كتر من امثالك لاني فعلا كنت هاشترك عندهم وكنت هاخد دورات في جمعية المساحة المصرية لكن سمعت كلام كتير عن نصبهم وحضرتك اكدت لي الكلام ده - شكرا للمرة التانية وباضم صوتي لحضرتك وربنا ينقذنا من الحرامية دول


----------



## محمد عوض ابو (2 يوليو 2009)

الصراحة هما بيعتمدو على المكسب المادى فقط لغير ولا شى غير ذلك وثانيا هو فين حتى علشان يدافع عن نفسه مع العلم انه عضو فى هذا المنتدى حتى لو دافع عن نفسه فهو بيقدم مبررات لنصبه


----------



## Surveyor2001 (5 يوليو 2009)

محمد عوض ابو قال:


> الصراحة هما بيعتمدو على المكسب المادى فقط لغير ولا شى غير ذلك وثانيا هو فين حتى علشان يدافع عن نفسه مع العلم انه عضو فى هذا المنتدى حتى لو دافع عن نفسه فهو بيقدم مبررات لنصبه


اكيد يا أستاذ محمد مش هايظهر خالص ولا هيدافع عن نفسه حتى لو محمد سند ولا محمد الباز دافعوا حيبقى على طريقة ( قالوا للحرامي احلف قال جالك الفرج )


----------



## Surveyor2001 (5 يوليو 2009)

محمد سند شاطر بس انه يعمل اعلانات في كل المواقع عن دورات النصب بتاعته دورات المساحه الوهمية فاضل انه يعمل اعلانات في التليفزيون انما عمره ما هيرد على كلامكم لانه حرامي محترف


----------



## مدحت راضى (5 يوليو 2009)

محمد سند ياجماعه مش مهندس ولا عمره هايكون مهندس ده نصاب كبير جدا
وانا واحد من الناس اللي كان هاينصب عليهم
بس انا رجعت من هناك بدري ورجعت فلوسي قبل ميعاد الدوره ده لو كان فيه دوره


----------



## م / البربري (5 يوليو 2009)

مبدئيا انا ضد التجريح في الاشخاص مهما كانت الاسباب
ثانيا : محمد سند كما اعرفه شخص مهذب ومحترم ونحسبه علي خير ولا نزكي علي الله احدا
ثالثا : اعتقد انه ليس من اهداف المنتدي التجريح في الاشخاص وقد تكرر هذا الموضوع في الفترة الاخيرة


----------



## محمد عوض ابو (5 يوليو 2009)

وعلى فكرة هو احد الاسباب اللى خلى المساحين فى مواقعهم زى العمال بحكم انه بيدى الدورات بتعته لبتوع الدبلومات والكليات اللى ملهاش دعوة بالمساحة او حتى شعبة عامة فى الجغرافية منه لله وعلى فكرة ان طالما فى جهلة كتير وعايزين ينالوا لقب مساح وهم اصلا دبلومات طول ما فى محمد سند وامثاله ومرة تانية هو مستنى ايه علشان يرد على الاتهامات دى اللى هى اصلا حقائق مستنى لما يقرا المشراكات كلها وبعدين يقول اصل كنت فى موقع خارج البلاد ومفيش نت علشان اتابع المنتدى ولا ايه ومثل اخير اختم بيه رزق الهبل على المجانين والعاقلين ايضا


----------



## محمد عوض ابو (5 يوليو 2009)

حاجة تانية ازاى رابطه خريجى المساحة تعمل معاه تحالف وهى اصلا مع خلاف معاه واصلا كان عامل معاهم مشاكل بسبب ان الرابطة هى الصلية هو انتهز الفرصة ان الرابطة فى حالة خمول فعمل الجمعية بتعته وسماها اسم تقريبى من الرابطة حتى تكون هى الاصلية فنا بقول للرابطة حتى لو تحالفكم معاه فى صالح تجميع اكبر عدد من الاعضاء لتكوين نقابة فهو كدة هيبقى لية اسم فى الرابطة وده مش لمصلحة الرابطة ياريت حد من الرابطة يفهمنا


----------



## م / البربري (5 يوليو 2009)

اولا : الارازق كلها علي الله لا احد يرزق احد
ثانيا : المخالفات التي ذكرتها توجد في اماكن اخري زمعروفه للجميع
ثالثا : مهما حدث سيظل المهندس مهندس والمساح مساح وخريجي الدبلوم كما هو لان علم المساحة فن وذكاء وتعامل مع الموقع وليست ازار جهاز فقط
رابعا : في انتظار م محمد سند للرد علي هذه الاقوال


----------



## الفارس الأوحد (5 يوليو 2009)

م / البربري قال:


> اولا : الارازق كلها علي الله لا احد يرزق احد
> ثانيا : المخالفات التي ذكرتها توجد في اماكن اخري زمعروفه للجميع
> ثالثا : مهما حدث سيظل المهندس مهندس والمساح مساح وخريجي الدبلوم كما هو لان علم المساحة فن وذكاء وتعامل مع الموقع وليست ازار جهاز فقط
> رابعا : في انتظار م محمد سند للرد علي هذه الاقوال


 م/ البربري اولا اشكر حضرتك و انا ايضا في انتظار محمد سند للرد على هذه الاقول وليس كما ذكرت م محمد سند . و ذلك لانك ذكرت انه مهما حدث سيظل المهندس مهندس والمساح مساح و خريجي الدبلوم كما هو . فمن كلامك يجب الا تذكر كلمة مهندس على محمد سند 
و احب ان أريح الجميع ان محمد سند النصاب الحرامي لن يرد على احد


----------



## الفارس الأوحد (5 يوليو 2009)

م / البربري قال:


> مبدئيا انا ضد التجريح في الاشخاص مهما كانت الاسباب





م / البربري قال:


> ثانيا : محمد سند كما اعرفه شخص مهذب ومحترم ونحسبه علي خير ولا نزكي علي الله احدا
> ثالثا : اعتقد انه ليس من اهداف المنتدي التجريح في الاشخاص وقد تكرر هذا الموضوع في الفترة الاخيرة


 اخي العزيز لقد تكرر هذا الموشوع في الفترة الأخيرة لأنها هي الحقيقة وعلى رأي المثل المصري الشهير ( مفيش دخان من غير نار ) فحمد سند نصاب وحرامي وعلشان كده الدخان طلع والموضوع اتكرر


----------



## محمد عوض ابو (5 يوليو 2009)

انا برضوا ضد التجريح فى احد بس احنا بنعرض مشكلة مش نشتم حتى لو عامل فيا ايه بس ياريت نعرض المشكلة دون اهانة احد


----------



## نوور سامح (6 يوليو 2009)

الاخوة الكرام 
جعل هذا المنتدى ليزخر بالعلم وليس لتبادل الاتهامات والخروج عن حدود الادب بتلك الالفاظ
تذكروا 
(مايلفظ من قول الا لديه رقيب عتيد)


----------



## رامى رسلان (6 يوليو 2009)

اقسم اننى تدربت على يد م-محمد سند والمهندس الباز وانهم خير مثال يقتدى به وارى انه من الضرورى الرد


----------



## محمود حامد رونق (6 يوليو 2009)

هناك لبس

المجهود الذى قام به المهندس سند والمهندس الباز معنا فى مشروع التخرج ليس بقليل 

كما انة وفر لنا دورات تدريبية مجانية داخل توكيل سوكيا وتبكون ونيكون وبندكس



هناك شئ غير مفهوم


----------



## مهندسة سوسن (6 يوليو 2009)

لقد عهدنا على المهندس محمد سند الالتزام والمصداقية فى تعاملاته معنا كصاحب شركة فهو احد المقاولين لدينا
فى شركة 
Ibiku forConstruction mineral company 

نرجو منه الرد لتوضيح الموقف


----------



## محمد سند البنداري (6 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​​المهندس احمد فوزى (البربرى)​ (مدير فرع شركة القاهره للاعمال الهندسيه فرع الاسكندريه)​ توكيل شركة توبكون اليابانية ​اشكرك على مساهماتك واحب التوضيح:​كما تعرف حضرتك الامكانيات التى تحتويها الجمعيه من تنوع اجهزة المساحة واحدثها على مستوى العالم وبرامج معالجه البيانات والخدمات التى تقدمها لاعضائها المحترمين​ جعلها فى الصدارة وموضع ثقة الكثيرين من اولى الالباب على مستوى الوطن العربى ​مما جعلها تقود حملة كبيرة لعمل نقابه اخصائى المساحة متضامنه مع بعض الجهات المحترمه المشهود لها بالكفاءة والعلم مثل​ - كثير من الجامعات المصرية​ - الشركات المعنيه بمجال المساحه​ - رابطه العاملين بالمساحه​ - وبعض توكيلات المساحة فى مصر​وغيرهم الكثير​فمن الطبيعى وجود الاخر وهذا هو الاسلوب يتضح جليآ فى سياق الموضوع ​والقافلة تسير​


----------



## امين ابوشنب (6 يوليو 2009)

وانا كمان من ضحايا الجمعيه ودفعت 1200 ج لمحمد الباز ومش هوه حتى الى كان بيدربنا على الاجهزه دا خريج حديث بيعمل معاه فى شركته واخذت الشهاده لالاامانه استفدت من الاجهزه بس البرامج للحين مازلت مبتدئ فيها بس كتير ال1200 والكارنيه ب100 واجباري وعجبي


----------



## م / البربري (6 يوليو 2009)

م / محمد سند
لا شكر علي واجب
لقد قلت ما اعرفه عنك فانت شخص خلوق ومهذب وان كنت لا ازكي علي الله احدا ويكفي مجهودك في إعداد المجلة 
واتمني ان تظهر نقابة اخصائي المساحة الي الوجود حتي يستفيد منها الاخوة المساحون
وانا كنت في انتظار ردك لتوضح للمنتدي وجهة نظرك حيث انك من الاشخاص الذين اعتز بمعرفتهم وان اختلفنا معا في وجة النظر فالاختلاف في الرأي لايفسد للود قضية


----------



## مهندس تعدين1 (6 يوليو 2009)

اشكر المهندس محمد سند على رده البسيط
كما اشكرك على مجهودك معنا نحن خريجى قسم التعدين كلية الهندسة جامعة قناة السويس
وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## محمود حامد رونق (6 يوليو 2009)

اشكر حضرتك ياباشمهندس على الرد للايضاح
واعطى لنفسى الحق فى الرد باسم كل خريجى قسم الجغرافيا شعبة المساحة بجامعة طنطا بأن هذه حملة مغرضة للنيل من انجازاتكم فى مجال المساحة
وان شاء الله بالتوفيق فى عمل النقابة


----------



## الفخارى (6 يوليو 2009)

وانا من اول من تضرر فيها كان يقولى فى البدابة يا بشمهندس وانا كنت برد علية اقول له انا مش بشمهندس انا خريج معهد مساحى يقولى لالالالا انت زيك زيه عادى مرة فى احدا المرات واحنا بندرب اخذت الجهاز التوتال وكان لسة سند مطلعش ففتحت الجهاز واول ما اتى قعد يزعق ويقول يا جماعة انا قولت انصبو الجهاز وللعلم كانت المحضرة دية الاخيرة فى الكورس يلا (حسبى الله ونعمه الوكيل فيه وفى اللى ذية)


----------



## الفارس الأوحد (7 يوليو 2009)

محمود حامد رونق قال:


> هناك لبس
> 
> المجهود الذى قام به المهندس سند والمهندس الباز معنا فى مشروع التخرج ليس بقليل
> 
> ...


 اخي العزيز رونق ولا اقول ديل محمد سند انت بتقول هناك شيء غير مفهوم في اخر كلامك . صح 
قولي انا بقى لما تكونوا كلكم ( نوور سامح - رامي رسلان - محمود حامد رونق - مهندسة سوسن ) اعضاء جدد في المنتدى وباين جدا التسلسل في ارقام عضويتكم وكلكم اعضاء في شهر يوليو 2009 و كلكم كتبتم رسائل بتدافعوا فيها عن محمد سند .............؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ده مش برده شيء مش مفهوم وبالذات ان محمد سند رد بعد رسايلكم اللي حصل ده مش مفهوم وخدعه من محمد سند واكيد كل الشخصيات دي يا اما وهمية او ارزقجية من تحته . اشمعنا يعني رد بعد رسايلكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عامل لنفسه بروبجندا او هايعمل زفه ومولد لنفسه قبل ما يتكلم ( مولد سيدي ابو سند ) 
على فكرة انت غبي جدا يا محمد يا سند وللعلم المصريين ربنا اخد منهم حاجات كتير بس سابلهم العقل والمفهومية و شخص تافه زيك مش ممكن تخيل علينا التمثيلية اللي عملتهالنا دي 
وكلكمة اخيرة للاخ رونق ( على فكرة الجهاز الاخير اسمه بنتاكس مش بندكس ) وسلملي على سيدك ابو سند باااااااااااي


----------



## الفارس الأوحد (7 يوليو 2009)

نوور سامح قال:


> الاخوة الكرام
> جعل هذا المنتدى ليزخر بالعلم وليس لتبادل الاتهامات والخروج عن حدود الادب بتلك الالفاظ
> تذكروا
> (مايلفظ من قول الا لديه رقيب عتيد)


 مش غربيه اني دي اول مشاركة ليك وبتدافع عن حرامي زي محمد سند
غريبه ؟صح
وعدك باية ويا تري هتشارك تاني معانا ولا انت ايه ظروفك


----------



## الفارس الأوحد (7 يوليو 2009)

رامى رسلان قال:


> اقسم اننى تدربت على يد م-محمد سند والمهندس الباز وانهم خير مثال يقتدى به وارى انه من الضرورى الرد


 دي اول مشاركة ليك برضه ورقم عضويتك (406094) غريبه اوي و محمود حامد رونق عضويته رقم (406099) بعد بعض تقريبا انتوا كنتوا جنب بعض وانتوا بتكتبوا مشاركتكم الاولى !!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟اللي بتدافعوا فيها عن محمد سند


----------



## الفارس الأوحد (7 يوليو 2009)

مهندسة سوسن قال:


> لقد عهدنا على المهندس محمد سند الالتزام والمصداقية فى تعاملاته معنا كصاحب شركة فهو احد المقاولين لدينا
> فى شركة
> ibiku forconstruction mineral company
> 
> نرجو منه الرد لتوضيح الموقف


 يا سلام عليكي يا باشمهندسة
قلتي نرجو منه التوضيح تاني رسالة على طول وفي نفس اليوم راح موضح على طول انتي اكيد بركة فيكي شيء لله ويا تري انتي مهندسة فعلا ولا السكرتيرة بتاعته اللي اسمها سهيلة مش سوسن اهو برده بيبدأ بحرف السين 
باختصار يا جماعه احنا بيتنصب علينا حتى في الردود وانا سايب حضراتكم اللي انتوا اللي تكونوا الحكم في الموضوع ده


----------



## محمد عوض ابو (7 يوليو 2009)

الاخ العزيز (الفارس الاوحد ) اولا احييك على ذكاءك وثانيا عايز اقول حاجة هو فعلا ليه مردش غير لما لقى ناس وقفين فى صفه مع الاحترام للمهندس البربرى وثالثا ليه رابطة خريجى المساحة اللى كانت متحالفة معاه مؤخرا نزلت اعلان بعد التحالف ان لاجهة غير الرابطة مسئولة عن النقابة واصلا هما طول عمرهم فى خلاف حتى انا حضرت موقف بينه بين الدكتور الزغبى اعلن فيه ان الجمعية اصلا اخدت اسم الرابطة وحصل مشاكل بينهم وكمان انا عرفت انا الناس اللى بتاخد دورات عنده مؤخرا صلح نظام العلاقة معاهم وابتدى يديهم الجى بى اس الاول علشان ينفى عن نفسه التهم ويديهم احساس المعلم الذى لا يبخل على احد وارجو من رابطة المساحة ان توضح لنا كيف تم التحالف معه لعمل نقابة


----------



## الفارس الأوحد (7 يوليو 2009)

الاخ العزيز ( محمد عوض ) اولا اشكر حضرتك انك اخيرا صدقت كلامي في ما اقوله بخصوص جمعية المساحه المصرية ومحمد سند ، واحب اؤكد لك اني الموضوع مش محتاج ذكاء ولا حاجه لان اللي عمله محمد سند قيل رده التافه متعودين عليه مع بتوع الانتخابات شكله هيرشح نفسه في مجلس الشعب قبل ما يتكلم بعت صبيانه الاول وكان الموضوع واضح جدا للجميع و هذا لا يؤكد الا صدق كلامي .
اما بخصوص المهندس البربري فهو انسان محترم جدا لانه يدافع عن شخص هو يعترف انه يوجد اختلاف في الآراء بينهم فهذا يبين انه بالفعل شخصية محترمة جدا وانا شخصيا سعيد بارائه في المنتدى مع اني اختلف معه في التحيز لمحمد سند وذلك لسبب لا تعلمه انت يا باشمهندس بربري ولكنها كانت كلمات صدرت من المدعو محمد سند شخصيا بخصوص شركتكم ففي احد المرات كنت اسأله عن توكيلات الاجهزة بمصر فذكر لي اسماء الشركات ومنها شركتكم العريقة فقلتله انا سامع انها بتعمل دورات لجهاز التوبكون وبيقولوا كويسه قاللي لا مش كويسه دي شركة ........ ( لا مؤاخذه من الكلمة اللي قالها والله بلسانه) قال شركة نصابة الكلام ده والله مش باقوله علشان افرق بينك وبينه يا باشمهندس ولكن باقوله علشان تعرف انك بتدافع عن مين انت حضرتك بتدافع عن انسان انتهازي يستغل اي فرصه ليشكك في كل الجهات لمصلحته الشخصية فهو على استعداد ان يتهم الجميع انهم نصابين قدام اللي بيدرسوا عنده لمصلحته فقط يعني ممكن يقول الرابطة نصابة و القاهرة للاعمال الهندسية كذا و دي كذا ودي كذا . ولكن في النهاية خرجنا من عنده واحنا متأكدين مليون في المية مين اللي نصاب


----------



## الفارس الأوحد (7 يوليو 2009)

محمد سند البنداري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


فيه شيء محيرني يا محمد يا سند ليه حاطط خط تحت كلمة ( أعضائها المحترمين ) و كلمة ( الجهات المحترمه ) انت قاصد ايه انا عاوز اعرف . عاوز تفهم اعضاء المنتدى ان اللي بيحصل منى ومن غيري اللي ليهم حق عندك انها حمله من جهات تانية معادية ليك .
طب مممكن ردك يكون اجابة على كام سؤال ولو فعلا انت صح جاوب ولو مجاوبتش يبقى الكلام الي باقوله صدق:
الاول: هل المتدربين عندك كلهم حاصلين على مؤهل مساحي ولا في منهم كتير مؤهلات غير مساحية خالص مثلا كلية تربية ومعهد حاسب الي وخدمة اجتماعية و دبلومات ولا انا غلطان في دي .............
الثاني: سعر الدورات عندك للخريجين من مؤهلات مساحية 1200 و غير المؤهلين 1600 و1800 ولا انا غلطان في دي كمان .........
الثالث: هل عندك جهاز gps فعلا و لا جهاز يدوي مالهوش لزمة انك تاخد الفلوس دي كلها 
الرابع : بالنسبة للبرامج هل فعلا يتم تدريس البرامج كما يجب ولا هردبيسه عيسى و من كل اغنية كوبليه و لا انا غلطان في ده كمان يعني الاوتوكاد بتدرسوه فعلا ولا شوية على ما قُسُم كده .
الخامس : بالنسبة للملزمات اللي عندك بتبيعها ب 12 جنيه و 15 جنيه مع انها متصورة ب 3 جنيه صح ولا انا غلطان في دي كمان بتستغل اللي مايعرفش .
السادس : بالنسبة للاجهزة انت بتخلي حد يلمسها بذمتك ولا عامل عليها حظر ممنوع الاقتراب او التصوير
السابع : بذمتك الشرح مش بيبقى في اوضه في الشقه التانية بتنصب الجهاز على البلاط قدامنا في الاوضه وتشرح ولا لأه يعني نظري فقط مافيش عملي ولا انا كداب في دي كمان .
التامن : مدة الشرح مش بتبقى في الاول ساعه ونص او ساعتين ولما بتاخد الفلوس بتبقى ساعه او نص ساعه بكتيره بعد ما ضمنت حقك " قصدي اللي مش من حقك "
و الاسئلة كتيييييييييير بس رد على دول وبلاش السييطة اللي بتبعتهم قبلك دول رد على طول مش لازم كدابين الزفه ولا كدابين مولد سيدي ابو سند . مدد مدد !!!!!!!!!!
و القافله تسير


----------



## الفارس الأوحد (8 يوليو 2009)

فين الردود بتاعتك يا ابو سند ولا لسه مستني كدابين الزفه بتوعك اللي عاوزهم يسيطوك قبل ما تتكلم


----------



## ahmed_ashour (9 يوليو 2009)

شكرا للافاده:28::77:


----------



## ahmed_ashour (9 يوليو 2009)

:87:احب اضيف انى خريج مساحه من الاسكندريه و انا ادربت فى مكان محترم جدا اسمه رابطه خريجى المساحه وايضا للعلم ان كل الخريجين بيدورو على مكان يدربوا فيه لاكتساب خبره فى التعامل مع الاجهزه والبرامج المساحيه لمواجهه تطورات العصر


----------



## وليد اسكندريه (9 يوليو 2009)

مشكور علي التنبيه شكرا


----------



## الفارس الأوحد (10 يوليو 2009)

يا جماعه انا نفسي اي حد من اللي اتنصب عليهم زيي في جمعية المساحه المصرية يكتب قصته مع النصابين دول ، يا جماعه الناس دي بتاخد فلوس اكتر من حقها بكتيييييييييير وبتوعدنا بحاجات ما بتتنفذش خالص لازم نوضح للناس جشاعتهم ونصبهم ، دي دعوه مني ويا ريت الجميع يشارك للقضاء على الفساد والظلم و هذا لن يكون الا بايدينا نحن


----------



## محمد عوض ابو (11 يوليو 2009)

فى حاجة تانيه انه حاليا عامل مجلة الجمعية اللى هو لسه منزلها من كام ساعة على المنتدى علشان يدارى بيها نصبه وثانيا المجلة مفيهاش جديد واغلب المادة العلميه اللى فيه اعلانات اما اعلانات عن جمعيه البيئة او اعلانات الاجهزة الموجودة على هيئة مقالات او صوره وهو شغال في بعض المواقع انت ليه بتورينا شطرطك انا عايز اسئل سوؤال هو لية منزل عدد المجلة دلو قت مع انها مطبوعة من ثلاثة شهور


----------



## الفارس الأوحد (11 يوليو 2009)

رد يا محمد يا سند و لازم تخلي ناس تسيطلك الاول


----------



## Surveyor2001 (12 يوليو 2009)

اخي العزيز ( الفارس الأوحد ) لو ابو الهول نطق يبقى محمد سند هيتكلم . ايدك منه والارض و ريح نفسك خالص لاني هوه متأكد انه مش على حق ونصاب يبقى هيرد ازاي


----------



## محمد عوض ابو (12 يوليو 2009)

وحاجة تانية هو ليه منزل مجلة الجمعية دلوقت مع العلم انها موزعها من ثلاثة شهور ولاحظ كدة المشاركة اللى فيها رابط المجلة الرابط لا يعمل وباعت كدبين زفة وراه بيقوله انه كويس واصلا المجلة هى ربح ليه لانها فيها اعلانات عن جمعيه البيئة والاجهزة الى عبارة عن مقالات


----------



## mariaum zaky (12 يوليو 2009)

هوا اينعم حصل وكتبولى فى شهادة انى اتعلمت gisوgpsوفعلا الواحد ماخدش شئ منهم بس انا كنت ريحة اتعلم برامج مساحية ودا كان الصيف الى فات والصراحة استفدت بس حاليا معرفش اية نظامهم


----------



## Surveyor2001 (13 يوليو 2009)

نظامهم يا باشمهندسه مريم بقى سرقه ونصب واستغلال


----------

